# help + gerund/bare infinitive /to-infinitive ?



## f0calor

Merhabalar, 

"Hobbies can be important in helping patients *recover *from physical or mental illness"

Bu cümlede *to recover* veya *recovering* dememiz gerekmez mi ? Buna benzer kullanımları örnek verebilirseniz çok sevinirim.

Teşekkürler


----------



## sufler

Help fiili hem "to" ile hem onunsuz kullanılabilir. Onun kullanımı serbest. Bu şüphesiz.
Ama başka bir şeye şüphem var. Benim bilgime göre "recover" fiilinden sonra "from" kelimesinin kullanılması gerek. Yani "recover *from* an illness".
Bu cümlede onun neden olmadığını bilmiyorum.


----------



## Rallino

Aynı fikirdeyim Sufler'la ben de.
to help someone V1 = to help someone *to* V1


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> Aynı fikirdeyim Sufler'la ben de.
> to help someone V1 = to help someone *to* V1


can i ask you why did you put 'sufler'la' and not 'sufler'le'? cause last vowel in name is 'e' so shouldnt it be sufler'le?


----------



## Rallino

That's because his name is irregular in Turkish. 

Just kidding  I don't know how to read his name -- I read it in English, like, _saflır_ or _safılır. _That's why I guess.


----------



## sufler

It seems to be a huge off-top, so I don't mind if you remove this post. But I feel like I owe you some explanation. My nickname "sufler" is a word used in Polish for the guy who sits in the prompt box at theater or opera to help out the actors if they forget the screenplay for example. But the word came from French I believe. I don't know about the French, but we pronounce it the same way as a Turk would pronounce it. With soft "l" and front open "e", so I'd add the -le variant of the suffix to my nickname with no doubt.


----------



## Rallino

Ah yes, the "Turkish" word for that is _suflör_, we read it the French way. Anyways, let's turn back to the topic.


----------



## NErsoz

In verb patterns with a *to* infinitive, "to" is often left out, especially in informal(spoken) speech. 
So It can be shown: Help(ing) someone (to) do something. 
"To recover" and "recover" Both of them are correct.


----------



## Reverence

Want us to help you figure it out?
Oh, wait, I guess we just did.

Genellikle Türkçedeki ettirgen çatı ve anlamca benzerlik taşıyan diğer birtakım yapıların İngilizce karşılıklarında rastlanan bir yapıdır bu. Yaptırmak, yapmasına yardım etmek, yapmasına izin veya imkan vermek vs.

Birkaç örnek verelim:

- That last shot has made me see blue elephants instead of the usual pink.
- Let me pack up first.
- I had her do my homework because I don't know jack about math.


----------

